# banana tree bark



## mapgirl (Jul 31, 2006)

Just experimenting with longer exposures and color and design.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 13, 2006)

This is a nice collection of soft colours and interesting shapes, not to forget the textures. 
Please excuse my silly question (and I know it IS a silly one) but what exactly does a longer exposure do to a photo of a "still life" like this one? I honestly don't know and really ask to learn.


----------



## mapgirl (Aug 13, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Please excuse my silly question (and I know it IS a silly one) but what exactly does a longer exposure do to a photo of a "still life" like this one? I honestly don't know and really ask to learn.


 
:er: Um . . . it's not a silly question. In my head, in "mapgirl world," the colors get more saturated. But that's how I used to think about it with color film rather than digital. And . . . um . . . I was really a B & W shooter back then. So, then and now, I know nothing about what I'm blathering on about.  I'd just gotten a tripod and figured a nice, long exposure would do something. Now ask me if I did a short exposure to compare. The answer, of course, would be "no." I'm a doofus.


----------



## JTHphoto (Aug 13, 2006)

the colors turned out great... nice shot... :thumbup:

 now let's see the shorter exposure to compare...


----------

